# Dan Inosanto clip



## Marvin (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4GlaWYaoSs&mode=related&search=


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome clip.  Definately an open mind and someone who wants to keep growing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (*that is what it is all about*)

I have always enjoyed training with him!!!


----------



## simplicity (Oct 10, 2007)

Dan Inosanto is inspiration for sure, to any martial artist....  



Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 12, 2007)

Great clip!! Sifu/ Magulang Na Guro/ Sensei/ Kru/ Saya - He is all these and more!! The most influential martial artists in North America in my eyes!!! Brad


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 13, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Awesome clip.  Definately an open mind and someone who wants to keep growing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto!


----------

